# Mon macbook ne s'allume plus après être tombé..



## fioenz (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous, et bonne année 2014...

Je possède un macbook (non pro) modèle de 4 ou 5 ans...
J'ai fait tomber ce macbook sans faire exprès bien sûr, et depuis il ne s'allume plus du tout (rien à faire) lorsque je branche le chargeur sur le mac le courant semble passer la lumière orange du chargeur s'allume, mais le mac non..
J'ai essayé de suivre la procédure (Maj+ctrl+alt + touche power enfoncée 5 secondes, puis de nouveau la touche power enfoncée pendant 5 secondes en relâchant les autres touches, mais rien n'y fait...!)

Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner des tuyaux je lui en serais reconnaissant ..

Merci
Cordialement


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2014)

Je crois bien que ton disque dur en a pris un sale coup _(irrémédiable ?)_. Il peut y avoir aussi des dégâts collatéraux, écran, ventilos, etc.

De plus, comme dans tes anciens messages et dans ton profil, on ne sait rien sur le modèle exact et l'OS X utilisé.


----------



## fioenz (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est le macbook d'une amie, il n'y a plus rien marqué dessus, et comme je ne peux rentrer dans le mac c'est pareil... Je sais que c'est un macbook (non pro) de 4 ou 5 ans...

Je l'ai ouvert pour te donner une idée si tu veux, et te joins les photos..

http://cjoint.com/?DAckdSHpqtS (mac ouvert)
http://cjoint.com/?DAckeFtmxNq (disque dur recto)
http://cjoint.com/?DAckfD9S9Rk (disque dur verso)

Merci pour vos conseils... sinon je ne sais pas combien va couter cette histoire chez un réparateur et voir si çà vaut le coup...

Bonne journée


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2014)

Vu l'impact violent qui se situe au plus près du disque dur...





...on peut en déduire que celui-ci est HS. A confirmer en l'installant dans un boitier externe et en le connectant sur un autre Mac.

Même si tu ne peux pas voir le contenu, au dos sur la coque, il y a un n° de série et avec celui-ci tu peux savoir quel est le modèle.


----------



## gmaa (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Sous le Mac , il y'a sans doute le N° de série et de là, tu peux trouver le modèle.


----------



## fioenz (2 Janvier 2014)

Le dos de la coque il n'y a plus rien, tout est usé etc...
Est-ce que selon vous çà peut venir de la carte mère ?

En fait je viens d'avoir la vraie situation, le macbook était sur une table basse en train de charger (avec le fameux cordon aimanté) et un enfant s'est embroché sur le câble (bien qu'aimanté) a fait tomber le macbook par terre, et depuis ce dernier ne s'allume plus du tout...

Pour ce qui est du coup sur le disque dur (à moins qu'un choc ne suffise) il n'y a rien d'enfoncé à part la coque, sur la photo ci-jointe, on voit qu'entre le coup sur la coque et le DD il y a la broche de connexion qui pouvait protéger...
http://cjoint.com/?DAclc5nA1wK

Merci en tout cas


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> Est-ce que selon vous çà peut venir de la carte mère ?


Tester le démarrage sut un disque dur externe. Si ça démarre, alors la carte mère n'a pas de problème.

Par ailleurs, possibilité de faire intervenir la responsabilité civile de celui qui a fait tomber l'ordi pour que les réparations soient prises en charge par l'assurance (l'amie devrait retrouver le sourire ).


----------



## fioenz (2 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tester le démarrage sut un disque dur externe. Si ça démarre, alors la carte mère n'a pas de problème.
> 
> Par ailleurs, possibilité de faire intervenir la responsabilité civile de celui qui a fait tomber l'ordi pour que les réparations soient prises en charge par l'assurance (l'amie devrait retrouver le sourire ).



Merci pour ta réponse, pourrais-tu m'expliquer la démarque pour essayer de démarrer sur un disque dur externe ? (sachant que le mac en question ne s'allume pas) ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, pourrais-tu m'expliquer la démarque pour essayer de démarrer sur un disque dur externe ? (sachant que le mac en question ne s'allume pas) ?


Remarque judicieuse :rose:

Le fait que la machine ne s'allume plus du tout montre qu'il y n'y a pas que le dd qui a morflé (si toutefois le dd est HS).

Dit autrement : si seul le dd était HS alors ta machine s'allumerait.

Je pense que la bonne solution est de faire faire un devis de réparation et, dans le même temps, que les parents de l'enfant responsable de la chute de la machine prennent contact avec leur assurance.


----------



## fioenz (2 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais si c'est la carte mère ce qui est probable, je pense que l'addition montera au moins à 800 euros non ?

Cdt


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais si c'est la carte mère ce qui est probable, je pense que l'addition montera au moins à 800 euros non ?


L'ordre de grandeur m'apparait correct.
C'est pour ça que je suggère de faire intervenir l'assurance, qui devrait (pourrait ?) prendre en charge le montant de la facture.


----------



## drs (2 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'ordre de grandeur m'apparait correct.
> C'est pour ça que je suggère de faire intervenir l'assurance, qui devrait (pourrait ?) prendre en charge le montant de la facture.



A vérifier, mais cela me parait peu probable. Au niveau assurance, ce type de matériel perd 25% de sa valeur par an, donc les réparations devraient dépasser le prix estimé de la machine.


----------



## fioenz (2 Janvier 2014)

Il reste plus que cette solution alors !!!

Merci en tout cas


----------

